# Nice Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

We had a very nice day today. Big cat came from channel edge on incoming with live bait. We had a few dinks and tide took it's time turning. Lots of sewage in the river on out going and the bite just shut down. So we moved 20 yards and bang fish on. Followed by six more and a whisker less striped cat. 


































Great crew 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet,


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice job!!


----------

